

Google gets ‘ungoogleable’ off Sweden's new word list - stephenhuey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21944834

======
stephenhuey
Xerox is a common example of a trademarked name becoming the generic
colloquial term, so if you make a xerox you may or may not be using a copy
machine branded as a Xerox. Even my Mac OS X dictionary defines google
(lowercase G) as "search for information about (someone or something) on the
Internet, typically using the search engine Google," so it shouldn't be that
big of a deal if the Swedish word ogooglebar isn't specific to Google
searches. As the article and my Rice linguistics professors say, it's the
speakers that define the language, not some prescriptive overlord. So I
recommend everyone start throwing around ogooglebar or ungoogleable in all
conversations about things that can't be found with ANY search engine. ;)

------
stephenhuey
Just noticed there's a poll going on whether or not you think ungoogleable
means:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5446558>

